# Comment executer un programme fait sur Xcode



## Pickis (28 Septembre 2013)

Bsr, je viens de faire un tout petit programme sur Xcode.
Mais je n'arrive pas a executer mon programme. Il marche bien sur Xcode, mais je voudrai comme sur PC avoir un exe, pour pouvoir le lancer normalement.
(J'espere que je suis clair).


----------



## ntx (28 Septembre 2013)

Le résultat de ta compilation se trouve dans le répertoire "Derived Data". Son emplacement est défini dans les préférences de Xcode (onglet Locations), normalement c'est le répertoire de ton projet.


----------



## Pickis (29 Septembre 2013)

ntx a dit:


> Le résultat de ta compilation se trouve dans le répertoire "Derived Data". Son emplacement est défini dans les préférences de Xcode (onglet Locations), normalement c'est le répertoire de ton projet.



C niquel, Merci ca marche. Probleme resolu.


----------



## Pickis (30 Septembre 2013)

Voila, j'ai copier mon dossier exe, et je l'ai installer sur un autre IMac (celui du boulot), mon programme ne marche pas.
J'ai fais la meme manip sur mon Mac book air, et la ca marche.
Du coup sur mon Imac du boulot j'ai copier mon code dans Xcode, et la il me met pleins d'erreurs, alors que le meme code sur mon Imac perso et Mac book air sur Xcode marque aucune erreur.
?????
Bizarre.


----------



## ntx (30 Septembre 2013)

Utilises-tu des libraires externes ?
As-tu utilisé la version "Release" et pas la version "Debug" ?


----------



## Pickis (30 Septembre 2013)

je vais chercher mon exe la ou tu ma dit dans "drivedata, build, products, debug, et mon fichier se trouve la.


----------



## ntx (30 Septembre 2013)

Essaie d'installer une version "release" de ton application : Product, Build for Archiving.


----------

